# transmission problem



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

tigar said:


> I brought it back to AAMCO, and the guy who put the diagnostic tool in, and these are the codes: V0101, PO700, PO634


​u0101 (not v): U0101: Lost Communication with TCM OBD-II Trouble Code : It means that the transmission control module is not communicating with one or more modules that are connected with it through the CAN bus/controller area network system.​​P0634 is an OBD-II generic code that appears when a control module in the vehicle detects a temperature reading at some point in the entire system that is going to lead to a major malfunction or breakdown.​​P0700 is set when the PCM detects a malfunction in the transmission control system. This malfunction causes the vehicle to set a Check Engine Light and trigger a failsafe mode.​
My take is you lost communication between the transmission control module and the engine control module. That explains u0101, and maybe the other two as well. That is, did the tranny actually get hot? Or did the loss of comm cause the ECM to infer the tranny is hot?

So the first thing to do is to inspect the connector going into the transmission (located on the top of transmission between the engine and driver's fender well). Make sure the connector is seated well and that there are no loose or damaged wires going into it.

Look for other issues. For example, did the AAMCO tech who filled it with fluid spill some on the connector causing loss of signal? I doubt it, but after just having it serviced, check to be sure.

It may be, once transmission communications are restored, the other codes go away. Fingers crossed for that.

HTH

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

tigar said:


> Hi all, just joining
> I noticed my 2012 Cruze's automatic transmission was kinda slow to shift gears. I brought it to the local AAMCO, and was told I just needed to get some new fluid , which was done. A few days later, I was driving on the interstate, doing the speed limit of 70mph. after going about 20-30 miles, an alarm started and dashboard saying, TRANSMISSION HOT IDLE I did pull over on the side of the interstate, which was scary..
> I was ok driving 50-60mph, just waiting for someone to plow into me, and got off the interstate asap.
> I brought it back to AAMCO, and the guy who put the diagnostic tool in, and these are the codes: V0101, PO700, PO634
> ...


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## tigar (Jun 17, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## keylor040689 (Dec 11, 2021)

Todo el mismo exactamente problema que el amigo pero ami solo es el código p0634 
Ya le cambie el aceite de transmisión pensando quera porque lo necesita 
Y no me salio el mismo problema des pue de 40 minutos tuve k orillarme 

lo k note fue mucha humedad de aceite por de bajo de mi transmisión 
checa re los cables aver si eso falla


----------

